# loud sump



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello again!
(I have searched on the forum regarding this question).
I am rebuilding my tank step by step. I used to have my filtration in my basement and pumped the water back upto the main floor tank. I loved it-super quiet and no need to bend into cramped quarters to access the equipment. Unfortunately I had to move my tank and do not have the access to the basement like I used to. I now have my sump under my tank and boy is it ever noisy!
So what is the secret to a quiet sump? I have filled the sump with rock to within a few inches of the top so that I don't have the cascade of water sound. I am aware that my 2 durso pipes will make sound ( I can live with that and am working out a plan to deaden the sound). the pump is internal and is within the sound parameters.

Is the sump just a noisy thing or have anyone found a way to reduce the sound so that you can stand in the room? SEALED SUMP?
I caveat: I have not added doors to the tank stand and can appreciate that this will help.

180 gallon tank with mag12 pushing water up 6 feet. (sump to the top of the tank).


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Have you identified the source of noise? I have much smaller setup (75G), and I use QuietOne submersible pump to push the water to 5ft height. The biggest source of noise is MP40 usually, and with the door open the overall noise from the sump isn't bad at all (I'm sensitive to bothersome noise, and I'm not bothered by it. Thank god, the MP40 has a night mode, otherwise I wouldn't be able to sleep at night), although not whisper quiet.

I also use filter sock to muffle the noise and reduce bubbles caused by the water from tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Eheim 1262 pumps

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What Sig said....1262 is an amazing pump and very quiet. Another good buy would be the Eheim compact+ 5000


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I do not believe that my pump is to blame. In fact I found that it is quiet enough. My complaint is that the water flow coming from my durso and into my sump box very noisy. Water enters the box at the top and across a 12 X 16 tray that contains foam pad. The tray has many holes that used to rain onto a bunch of bio-balls- I replaced the bio balls with rock upto within 1 inch of the tray to limit the sound of the water.

I am thinking that I need to remove the tray and continue the water thru the box starting with two pipes that enter filter socks rather than across the foam pad.

Will the filter socks reduce the sound?
Also the pipes that enter the filter socks, do they go below the water line of the sump?

Maybe I should add a few pics of my box, so that you can understand my problem and tell me how to correct it?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You answered your question already.
The pipe from the durso should be below the water line.
I had mine 3" below the water line.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I am kinda in the same boat as you. 

first, i had the drain coming into the sump above the water line, i cut a long pipe and put it under the water line - much much quiter. i also put a filter sock on it but that was because of microbubbles; it made it a tiny bit quiter but the difference was made by putting the drains under the waterline in the sump. 

right now, what's making my setup a little louad, is that i can hear the water flowing through the pvc. similar to the sound you hear if your in the basement or lower floor and someone flushes the toilet or turns on a tap from upstaris, you hear that water trickling through the pipes...i have no freaking clue how to make it quiter.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pipe insulation that they sell to keep the pipes warm. Try going to Lowe's and asking them. I know they sell it for 1/2" and 3/4" but I'm not sure about 1"


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

My 2 drain lines are 1.25 I.D and I prolly will be wrapping them in foam. I will let you know how that turns out. First the sump, then the durso and finally wrapping the pipe. Put some doors/sides on the stand.
Gotta be quiet then right? Fingers crossed.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

badmedicine said:


> Will the filter socks reduce the sound?
> Also the pipes that enter the filter socks, do they go below the water line of the sump?


Your mileage will vary but definitely will help. Also, the pipe/hose should enter the sump below the water line, that's how mine's set up. I'm not sure if this what other people do too though.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> You answered your question already.
> The pipe from the durso should be below the water line.
> I had mine 3" below the water line.


Hey altcharacter, Do you have beananimal overflow?


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hoo-raw !!!

Thank you everyone that helped. Just to test the theory, I bypassed the first section (where the rocks are) and added some pipe below the waterline. Very happy to report that the sound was lowered to an acceptable amount (not dead quiet, but at least I can talk in the area without shouting).

I intend to improve on this concept, but at least I am moving in the right direction.
Thank-you again.

(Looking forward to having some answers to questions ppl pose soon- may take awhile tho)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good to hear you're happy with the results. And tinkering with your tank is what reefing is all about. Every reef tank is different and that's what makes them special


----------

